# Molly was bored



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

A bored Molly is never a good thing so I decided we would have a run through of her physio exercises. She used to not use her back legs properly so they are designed to challenge her a little and force her to use her back legs. They are pretty much all clicker trained so always a matter of free choice for her.

This one is with a wobble board, she usually puts her front feet on and earns her treat when she balances it like this










but today she decided to offer me something different

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152881834289859&set=vb.756089858&type=2&theater


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I couldn't see it (not on fb)
But I love the blurry tail in the picture.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aww she's SOO cute! 

Couldn't see your vid as I'm not on FB either.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh no  it should work even if you are not on facebook 

I will have to try and load it somewhere else


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Youtube is best!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

She is trying to show off her front legs.... they work!!!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Clever girl!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have uploaded video onto my blog so this link should work 

http://beanydogz.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/clicker-fun.html


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

She is too cute! Love the waggy tail.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

she is sweet, looks really cheeky.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is super cute!


----------



## Lorac (Sep 23, 2014)

I love Molly. She is so pretty and clever too.


----------

